# oil for yanmar YM2000



## TRICIA (Sep 18, 2017)

ordered my manual but want to know what kind of oil do I put in tractor, want to run it a little but have no idea what to use, and if there is a special kind of anti freeze I use in the radiator,


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

I use Rotell 30w and 50/50 anti freeze.

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TRICIA (Sep 18, 2017)

thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Tricia, welcome to the forum.

Your Yanmar YM2000 engine is a diesel. Most of us use a 15W-40 oil in diesels. I personally use regular T4 grade Shell Rotella 15W-40 oil in my diesels. 

I also use regular T4 grade Shell Rotella 10W-30 in my truck and automobile.

As for anti-freeze, use Prestone or equivalent (the green anti-freeze). Check the color of the anti-freeze in your radiator....If it is something other than the green, post back. Different colors of antifreeze do not mix well.

Note: The regular T4 grade of Shell Rotella 15W-40 oil costs about $15/gallon. I do not use synthetic oil (too much $$$). But this is something you decide.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Depending on where you are located, you may want to use different grades of engine oil.

I use 5w40 in the engine, because it has much better cold start properties in Northern climates.


----------

